# Klein tools going way down hill?



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Get Knipex and toss those out. That will be the end of the story. 

That being said I'd like to try the NWS Fantastico.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Why wait? Knipex are better.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Try the Journeymen's version. Leave those for the homeowners.


----------



## mikeyrob (Mar 16, 2012)

wendon said:


> Try the Journeymen's version. Leave those for the homeowners.


 Your thinking of the red handled ones. I can't stand the handles on the journeymans, they are huge and the grips get loose. Thin blues fit in the back pocket amazingly


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

That being said I'd like to try the NWS Fantastico.[/QUOTE]


I am thoroughly satisfied with the NWS fantastico..they require much less effort and are made very well. The grips are similar to Klein's journeyman and Knipex comfort grip though slightly slimmer. I've been using them for about a year now with no problems. The only issue I've had is due to the design the jaws don't open quite as wide as standard dikes. A larger pair 10 inch or so would be ideal.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

If NWS made a pair of diagonals with the angled head I'd have bought a pair. I recently tossed my Kleins and picked up a pair of Knipex with the angled head.

Can't go wrong with Knipex but The NWS are sexy.


----------



## short circut (May 30, 2007)

*klein tool going down hill*

just watched video(Tradesman TV: Testimonial – MM500 Auto Ranging Multimeter about 18 seconds into video) on Klein web site romex feeding box being checked has an emt set screw connector and not a proper romex connector. they could show that they care about the basic things that many of us would notice.very poor production and I lost all interest in there product


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I've tried about four pair of "Kraut" pliers and the only ones that are superior to Klein are the NWS cable cutters. I went back to Klein dikes and Ideal strippers like peas in a pod!


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

I had the handle and shaft of a newish Klein flathead round shank screwdriver seperate on me at work the other day. I remember looking to make sure it was hecho in USA before I bought it. I did not abuse it, I already have a beating driver. I was able to slide it back together and continue to use it. My first thought, what a piece of crap. My second thought, I should find an apprentice to give this to.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Does that say "fiend" over the flag?


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

mikeyrob said:


> Your thinking of the red handled ones. I can't stand the handles on the journeymans, they are huge and the grips get loose. Thin blues fit in the back pocket amazingly


They make yellow,blue, dark blue and red handles because they are all different hardnesses.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Get Knipex and toss those out. That will be the end of the story.
> 
> That being said I'd like to try the NWS Fantastico.


Got em, love em. The guys always want to borrow them. Like stated above, I do wish that they opened a little wider, even still I'm not swapping them out for any pair of the knipex or klein that I have as a backup, unless needed until a replacement arrives.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Robinson, in that picture there is clearly a burn spot on the left side cutter right at the same point in the blade as the broken right side. Did you cut something that blew the tip off your brand new Klien pliars? Were you cutting case hardened steel? Surely that left side half moon is not from a piece of copper wire?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Chrisibew440 said:


> They make yellow,blue, dark blue and red handles because they are all different hardnesses.


I have not heard that before. If that's true (I have no reason to doubt you), the manufacturer needs to do a much better job of giving the tradesman the information he needs to properly select the tool. 

That said, it should stand to reason that if the OP has used the same pair successfully in the past (until he blows them up), and has only recently had trouble with breaking the tips off... something changed.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

Spunk#7 said:


> I've tried about four pair of "Kraut" pliers and the only ones that are superior to Klein are the NWS cable cutters. I went back to Klein dikes and Ideal strippers like peas in a pod!


I'll have to give NWS a try. I wasn't too impressed with knipex. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I have not heard that before. If that's true (I have no reason to doubt you), the manufacturer needs to do a much better job of giving the tradesman the information he needs to properly select the tool.
> 
> That said, it should stand to reason that if the OP has used the same pair successfully in the past (until he blows them up), and has only recently had trouble with breaking the tips off... something changed.


277 instead of 120:laughing:


----------



## mikeyrob (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah I blew the hole in them probably a week prior to them snapping while cutting jack chain. My complaint is that it is happening on all the pairs I buy. Usually not as big but enough to annoy you. Like stated I've never had a problem with the same dikes for the last 10 years it's just with all the resent ones.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Channellock baby. Best I've had. :thumbup:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

mikeyrob said:


> Yeah I blew the hole in them probably a week prior to them snapping while cutting jack chain. My complaint is that it is happening on all the pairs I buy. Usually not as big but enough to annoy you. Like stated I've never had a problem with the same dikes for the last 10 years it's just with all the resent ones.


I agree Klein's quality is not at all what it used to be....but you may have weakened the steel when you blew a hole in them.

That being said, I have had a few Klein ***** over the years that I had blown holes in and they became beater pliers which I abused endlessly. ..never had them snap like that! I won't buy anymore Klein tools, personally I prefer Knipex.

Channellock aren't as good as they once were either, but I use the 369's because they go on sale all the time and can be had for under 20 bucks...which is a fair price for the quality.


----------



## EC2253 (Mar 7, 2008)

I miss my Diamonds


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

EC2253 said:


> I miss my Diamonds


Wow....Diamond brand pliers haven't been made in a looong time if thats what you are talking about...


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Robinson, in that picture there is clearly a burn spot on the left side cutter right at the same point in the blade as the broken right side. Did you cut something that blew the tip off your brand new Klien pliars? Were you cutting case hardened steel? Surely that left side half moon is not from a piece of copper wire?



Or did you cut something and blow a hole in the pliers which greatly reduces the strength of the steel. Hardened steel isn't very hard with a chunk of it missing:whistling2:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

wendon said:


> Try the Journeymen's version. *Leave those for the homeowners.*




...Kliens tools* are for professionals*, stop making excuses for their poor quality tools


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> I have not heard that before. If that's true (I have no reason to doubt you), the manufacturer needs to do a much better job of giving the tradesman the information he needs to properly select the tool.
> 
> That said, it should stand to reason that if the OP has used the same pair successfully in the past (until he blows them up), and has only recently had trouble with breaking the tips off... something changed.


It says right on the package when you buy a pair. The dark blues are heavy duty cutting the yellows are for medium duty and the reds are for soft cutting. True story. 


I did a huge lighting retrofit here in so cal and we had pallets stacked 8' high of 4' t8 lamps, there was about 4 of these pallets that every single lamp was bad. 
I think this can happen with any mass production of a product. I also swear by my kleins so this is definetly a bias post.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

As an owner of both Klein and Knipex diagonal cutters I will offer up my experiences. 

I have not owned the regular Kleins but do own an 8" pair of straight handle models with the 2000 series jaws but not the ergonomic handles. These were bought about 14 years ago on sale at Home Desperate. About a year later I switched over the angle head version of the same cutters. In both instances they cut okay but the action of the cutters was rougher than I expected on at their price range. After a few years of using the angle head model I decided to switch over to Knipex after being sold on their combination pliers. 

Okay, Knipex. I ordered the 8" angle head model from our supply room at work and they bought me the 10" models instead. The jaws are fairly similar to the 8" Kleins but the action was much smoother out of the box. I like them but the handles are quite long and are a bit too tall for everyday use in the pouch without catching on things. So I ordered up the 8" angle pair last year expecting them to be the dog's bollocks in size, performance, etc. I am actually a bit underwhelmed. Now don't get me wrong. These are EXCELLENT cutters. But the jaws are a bit narrower than the Klein's and the handle shape is not quite as comfortable in my hands but that part is really subjective. The 10" models are much better proportioned I think. 

Cutting ability- tie(at least with the 2000 jaws). Jaw angle, head and handle shape- Klein. Jaw action smoothness/fit/finish/grip quality and attachment- Knipex. Truth told if I could get the 2000 series Klein angle heads with the finish qualities of the Knipex I would switch back. Again, that margin is VERY thin and for me has mostly to do with the shape of the Knipex handles which are a bit narrow for large hands. Both are great products and I had not noticed as much difference between the cutters as I did the lineman and combination pliers. Hope this helps.


----------

